# Uber Whatsit #112



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Ernicus (Jul 29, 2012)

looks like supermans crystals in his ice palace thingy


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 29, 2012)

or it's a toothbrush


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 29, 2012)

^ that was my guess.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 29, 2012)

^ finally, I'm in before Bitter.  lol.  I wrote it on the calendar, as I know it won't happen too often.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 30, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> or it's a toothbrush


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey, I finally got one.  lol.

Glad you removed all your mouth gooo off it before shooting it.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 30, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> Hey, I finally got one.  lol.
> 
> Glad you removed all your mouth gooo off it before shooting it.




Actually, I used it for the first time this morning.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, that might have been the quickest uber-macro ever!  I never even saw it until it had already been identified.

I do find already knowing the answer makes them SO much easier to identify.


----------

